# ? New treatment for varroa?



## usaairforceeod (Jan 22, 2011)

Hop Guard?


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Was if in a Randy Oliver article? I think I remember something about Hopguard.


----------



## Gundog1959 (Jun 17, 2010)

Is anybody selling it. I check some of the big suppliers but did not see it.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

The hopguard is a mann lake product. don't know about honey supers.
The quick strips are approved with honey suppers on.


----------



## Gundog1959 (Jun 17, 2010)

A guy told me he heard you could put it on with honey and you never need to remove it.It is on some kind of paper like wipe and the bee end up removing it.He also told me they have been using it in Canada for years.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Mite Away Quick Strips

www.miteaway.com


----------



## cehinds (Feb 25, 2010)

I received an e-flyer from Brushy Mountain Bee Farm and here is the link.
Mite Away strips.
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.co...lier&utm_medium=prodlink&utm_campaign=e-flier


----------



## Gundog1959 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks that's it !!!!


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Canada has not been using it for years.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

Jean the system with the quick strip is not new for us, maybe new to your country. We had 5mm so called mite plates (Milben Platte) more than twenty years ago but there are better and bee saver treatments available. 

IMO the quick strip system has no different result than all FA products in the world. The active ingredient is cheap FA and you need a certain amount in the air to kill the mites. You don’t need a miracle from a chemical company you can always go with the liquid form in a meat pad or any kind of dispenser (Nassenheider is a good one too) and reach the SAME RESULT… and save lot. 20 strips for 48.00 $ is unbelievable, a barrel FA cost approx 120.00 Euro and is good for several thousand strips.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

The product is meant to be easy to use, does not require special equipment to handle, and it is approved for use with honey supers on.


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2010)

here is a you tube video about hopgaurd

http://youtu.be/T2y4rndPhlo?hd=1


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Axtmann:

I've usede formic acid for years and don't really care for it. I much prefer to use it in a liquid form from a barrel than to pay for expensive strips that as you say will not produce better results.

Jean-Marc


----------

